# Acer A100 in Dodge Magnum



## focused313 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've always wanted a carpc way before I knew what android or a tablet was. My original dream was to have a mini version of my pc in my car, but when tablets arrived it made everything so much easier. I've had tablet in my car for some time now, but I've since rethought the way I wanted things mounted/secured in the car. So this is the first step in the rebuild...






Equipment:

Head Unit - Acer A100 w/ 64gb sd card
EQ - Clarion EQS746
Volume Knob - Pac-LC1
BT Receiver - Monoprice BT Receiver

Front Stage - Alpine SPS-610C
Rear Stage - N/A
Subwoofers - 3 - 10CVR102 in a ported enclosure

Front Stage Amp - Hifonics TXI6006
Rear Stage Amp - Hifonics BXI2008D

Battery - Deka 9a34

First thing is to find a permanent solution to mounting the tab behind the bezel. I've seen people use small strips of metal, so I'll look into that, but I'm open to any ideas. Next is to get some bondo and fill in the bezel to make it smooth before sanding and paint.


----------

